# NBCHD Nightly News



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone noticed slight bass thumbs from certain news stories within the news cast. It doesn't happen throughout the broadcast just in certain stories in the news cast. It does not happen during commercials or during the anchors conversation or during all of the stories.


----------

